# First go at light trails



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Out and about tonight so grabbed the camera and thought I'd have a crack at this as it's something I've wanted to have a go at for a while. Will definitely be trying it againg from different angles in different places, maybe try and get a better sky.


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

The second is the best for me as there are more prominant lines of light, instead of blurs of light. Maybe crop the vast area of black to the left and it would be a cracking photo.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks good, what settings did you use?


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

how do you do that???????


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

First pic was took at f4 with a 10sec shutter speed

Second pic was took at f10.0 with a 13sec shutter speed

And the last was f7.1 with a 13sec shutter speed

Second one cropped as suggested


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

would be better with an ND or tenstopper and lots more time IMO. I'd also try and get away from the light pollution (looking the other way on the bridge?). 
Good start.

Bret


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Bret, I have no filters at the minute but they are on my want list, along with a prime and a.... I'll stop there, you know how it goes, so much kit to lust after without the funds to purchase. 

As I say, i'm going to get out and try this again.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw a photo like this, taken at a roundabout, it was more dynamic and interesting.
Try it out


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Roundabouts are good. I have an opportunity to take a complex traffic intersection from the 10th floor. I will try and use it on Wednesday this week and show the results.

Bret


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cracking pics mate :thumb:

I actually prefer the first one but its probably as the sky is not just dark, if you know what i mean


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> Roundabouts are good. I have an opportunity to take a complex traffic intersection from the 10th floor. I will try and use it on Wednesday this week and show the results.
> 
> Bret


Look forward to seeing what you come up with Bret.


----------

